

"Enders Shadow and Offense-Defense Theory" - bkohlmann
http://blogtarkin.com/2013/11/01/enders-shadow-and-offense-defense-theory/

======
generj
I was disappointed to see Bean get such a short stick in the new Ender's Game
movie.

But I understand sacrifices must occur during the book -> movie translation,
and the movie was good on the whole.

